# DNA scam awards



## pauldmps (Dec 31, 2010)

Source: DNA scam awards - India - DNA

When we cannot ignore and stop things, we give away awards. And we’re never short of contenders. This year, however, India’s scamsters have outdone themselves to feature in this awards list. DNA picks the deserving rogues.

*The disrespecting his in-laws award *
*Ashok Chavan*
Actually, former CM Ashok Chavan was a good son-in-law. Why, he even got his ma-in-law a flat at Adarsh, an upcoming apartment block in posh south Mumbai where even a small flat can cost crores (big flats have more zeroes than we have fingers). Problem was, the flats were meant for Kargil war widows (and a widow ma-in-law wasn’t). When told he had used his power as revenue minister to allot the flat to his mother-in-law — pure nepotism — Chavan insisted that in-laws are not relatives. A loaded remark in a country run by someone whose claim to fame is being a dutiful daughter-in-law. To Chavan goes the award for disrespecting his in-laws. Now, suppose he had said that his ma-in-law was like his mother and that was why he cheated to get her the Adarsh flat, who knows, he might just have been forgiven and may have still been the CM…

*The Bollywood police always arrives late award 
Manmohan Singh*
Like the Bollywood police who reach the crime scene after the hero has knocked out the villain and his goons, prime minister Manmohan Singh reacted to all 2010 scandals after the courts and press did the dirty work of exposing criminals and taking them to task. Be it the Commonwealth Games, where he stirred into action after a spate of media reports about delays and shoddy work, or the 2G scam, where he appeared to move after it became evident that the courts were already doing so. In true Bollywood police style, Singh arrives at the scene with all sirens blazing after the damage — and damage control — is done. However, unlike the Bollywood police who act promptly once they arrive, Manmohan Singh is yet to arrest the criminals.

*The "we, the people, are stupid" award 
Barkha Dutt & Vir Sanghvi*

Top journalists Barkha Dutt and Vir Sanghvi insisted they never carried PR professional Niira Radia’s messages and merely “strung her along”. And they expect us, the people, to believe them, when it’s just their word against Niira’s.

This award goes to Barkha and Vir for believing that we, the people, are actually stupid enough to fall for their story. They deserve the award for another reason: for believing that Niira Radia, a shrewd woman if there was one, was dumb enough to still seek their help after being “strung along” all these years.

But what actually clinches this award for them (there was stiff competition in this category) is that they didn’t apologise, and instead continued to express half-baked regrets, taking us, the people, to task for questioning their behaviour. We loved their style.

Their appearances on TV where they defended themselves was what decided this award.

*The lobbyist-is-fixer-par-excellence award* 
*Nira Radia*
Nira Radia took lobbying to another level, from which it may never recover. To her goes the award that made lobbying more than merely writing out interesting press releases or seeking to influence policy with well thought out and reasoned arguments about national interest. For Radia, lobbying meant doing anything and everything, howsoever possible, to get her way, and she did. If you thought that Ratan Tata and Mukesh Ambani were powerful men, perish the thought; she was the power behind them! And she did it by fixing cabinet posts, hiring former top bureaucrats, playing politicians and family members against each other, influencing journalists, etc, etc

*The ultimate boomerang award 
Lalit Modi*
Lalit Modi’s private party was spoilt after Team Kochi brazenly gatecrashed the IPL, with a little help from a certain Shashi Tharoor, whose then girlfriend (now wife) Sunanda Pushkar held some sweat equity in Team Kochi. To Modi, the sweat smelled and he tweeted so. All hell broke loose and Shashi Tharoor lost his job as minister. But the tweets continued, revealing murky dealings in the IPL, insider trading, bribes, corruption, and what-have-you, forcing IT raids and CBI probes… and soon Lalit Modi lost his job as IPL president. Things got so nasty that he had to flee the country. To Modi goes the ‘Ultimate Boomerang Award’… a twitter that boomeranged so badly that Modi dare not return to India yet.

*The "learning from my mistakes" award 
BS Yeddyurappa*
They say you learn from your mistakes. Ever since Karnataka CM BS Yeddyurappa took office in May 2008, he has blundered over and over again. Each time the BJP leadership decided to throw him out of office, he cried and promised to learn from his mistakes, and a gutless BJP leadership gave in (perhaps they, like millions of us watching TV, couldn’t stand the sight of a grown man crying). Considering the number of mistakes he has made (and the lessons that he has thereby learnt), Yeddyurappa must be India’s smartest CM today. The best part: he is still learning.

*The greatest cricket fan award 
Sharad Pawar*
The paradox was hard to digest. Food prices have been rising all through the year (inflation has stayed consistently above 6%), pushing staple food items beyond the reach of the common man and even the not-so-common man (this, of course, does not include our millionaire politicians). Meanwhile, foodgrains were rotting across warehouses in India for lack of distribution. Agriculture minister Sharad Pawar, however, was too busy with his commitments to cricket — the IPL fiasco, becoming chief of the ICC, planning for the next World Cup, etc, etc, etc — to worry about mundane things like rotting grains and rising food prices. Cricket never had a greater fan!

*The "I-have-done-no-wrong" award 
Suresh Kalmadi *
Suresh Kalmadi insists he has done no wrong with the Commonwealth Games projects. A bridge collapsed days before the games, but he is not to blame. The Army was called to help with construction work, but Kalmadi is innocent. A panel of ministers and secretaries took over after delays and shoddy work became evident, but he insisted they were just assisting.

Countries threatened to pull out because of the lack of amenities, but a Kalmadi lackey informed us that their standards are different (because Indians like to stay in substandard facilities and use stinking toilets). The initial cost in 2003 was estimated at less than Rs2,000 crore, the final cost was Rs30,000 crore (this is a conservative figure), but Kalmadi insisted it was merely inflation (which even at a 10% rate would have been around Rs3,550 in seven years). If all the above don’t point to wrongdoings, what does? Last heard, our man was still insisting he had done no wrong.


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 31, 2010)

awesome post paul...

I am forwarding it to all my friends


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 31, 2010)

Between Lalit Modi and Kalmadi, Lalit Modi made made IPL huge. Not that I am saying he's a good man, but if he was in place of Kalmadi, most likely Commonwealth games would have been a hit (or atleast our noses would still be intact) infront of the world.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 1, 2011)

this is good...place rahul Gandhi too--most eccentric politician of the year


----------



## pauldmps (Jan 1, 2011)

manishjha18 said:


> this is good...place rahul Gandhi too--most eccentric politician of the year



"Lazy youth award" for Rahul Gandhi.


----------



## Sherwin (Jan 6, 2011)

What about Ankit Fadia?

How Ethical An Ethical Hacker Should be? [Ankit Fadia]

Time and again, we receive rants against a whole lot of interesting personalities. We ignore it. Well that’s for simple reason, that like you, we too are emotional people and in general our tendency is to keep our world in positive light. The assumption for this tacky behavior is that people – like you and me – will behave responsibly, given that the choice exists and may be the law and logic are not in conflict.

Well don’t go too deep in to that subject, or you’ll not be able to come out. Seriously.

The idea is always to appreciate the work you all crazy stars, CXO’s and stars-to-be do day-in and day-out to make it happen. Like Dom Cobb (Leonardo Di’ Caprio in Inception) says “a positive emotion trumps negative emotion every time. We all yearn for reconciliation, for catharsis.”

But hey, the premise of such a persona is original work. Not plagiarism.

We received two instances of heavy plagiarism on account of Ankit Fadia, the MTV Youth Icon who has over 50,000 fans (Mostly children) on his Facebook official page – say thanks to his deal with MTV & other couple of great brands. Even though the question on his credibility probably wasn’t very surprising for the geeky readership of Pluggd.in the last time we wrote about his, ahem – mainstream media success.

But now attrition has described precisely over 30% plagiarism in his first book ‘Unofficial Guide to Ethical Hacking’ (ISBN 0333 93679 5) that he wrote at the age of fourteen. The quality of writing in that book has been questioned by many w.r.t the prodigy status enjoyed by the person.

Second instance is that of his (co-written with another guy named Manu Zacharia) latest book called ‘Network Intrusion Alert: An Ethical Hacking Guide to Intrusion Detection’ (ISBN 1598634143 and 9781598634143). The estimated plagiarism in the second book is above 90% !!! The errata describes line-by-line, pic-by-pic, chapter-by-chapter cut-copy paste undertaken to complete the book from sources as obscure as from the Oregon Department of Administration Services (DAS) Enterprise Information Strategy and Policy to the more commonly rich pools of knowledge like the Wikipedia.

Now the question is will you want your children to epitomize such a worker?


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 6, 2011)

I used to be a hacking/cracking fanatic, and when Fadia's book was launched I borrowed it from my friend. After reading few pages I knew that this guy was a script kiddie and nothing more.
I won't say he is a scamster...but if you think he has plagiarized, then just don't buy the book.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 6, 2011)

just because Fadia actually wrote means nothing...
and just because he is an Indian ,all the newspapers consider him baap of hacking..(lol)


----------



## pauldmps (Jan 6, 2011)

^^ I didn't start this thread to discuss about Ankit Fadia & @gagan007, @manishjha18, you're both replying to spam.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 6, 2011)

Ankit Fadia is the Rajnikanth of Hacking. He hacked every brains the media folks had and made them do his bidding without sitting infront of the pc. Now that's called skill. We have someone like him in the making who loves to be surrounded by n00bs. 

"Insert cheesy Rajnikanth/Chuck Norris oneliner here!"


----------

